# HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM



## bottlediger (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy brithday buddie, I hope you have a good one and get some digging in on your day. Take care my friend, Wishing you the best

 Digger Ry


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Jim Happy Birthday!  May your next bottle wish come true!

 Steve


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jim.  Good luck collecting and digging for bottles.  Paul


----------



## bearswede (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey, Jim...

 Hope your BIRTHDAY is THE BEST!!!!!!!!!

 May you get that next poison or local druggest that's at the top of your list... A nicer or more deserving young man... Well, I just can't think of any...


 Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 9, 2008)

Have a great day Jim!  Kelley


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy birthday jim!


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jim, Good luck in the pits this year.

 Chris


----------



## grime5 (Jan 9, 2008)

i guess i better add my happy birthday wishes to you also jim. hope you find some good bottles in your digging this year. later greg


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jim...we just had our January thaw here...got up from minus 4 to sixty two degrees,...sure wanted to go dig, but work, work, work...anyhow hope you dig some great bottle soon.                                                                                   Joe


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 9, 2008)

happy birthday jim.  hope you had a chance to dig today.  you had a nice one for this time of year.  may you find a rare poison.     rhona


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2008)

*Happy Birthday* Jim. I hope you had a great one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2008)

*Happy birthday to you happy bitrhday day to you you*
* belong in a privy and you smell like one to!  haha[8D]*


*Have A good one Jim! Rick*


----------



## towhead (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope you had a great Birthday Jim!!!!!!!!  And here's to a good year of great bottles!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! I had a good day, went out for a birthday dinner with my girlfriend. Hopefully, my killer birthday bottle is waiting in this coming weekend's pit []. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2008)

You must be gettin up there Jim how old ya be?


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

27...Getting closer to 30. But you have a few years up on me, old guy (just a few) [sm=lol.gif]. ~Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope ya find  Poison.....Man that sound bad.....ahh hope you find alot of Poison(s)
 Yeah thats better Jim, Have a Great B Day.
 Madpaddla


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2008)

27! wow! lets trade for a month my back hurts!  [8D]
  No wonder you dig like a ground hog lol.
  I can still dig like an old 3 legged ground hog[] this weekend we are digging a Toc 90s remember I told you about those cinder liners? well we are going to do one,hey who knows maybe there is a box of cobalt poison skulls down there lol (ya never now) it is the year. Rick


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

Ben, Thanks for the birthday wish! I pulled a few poisons out of our last pit, but they were common ones. Still cool to find them!

 Rick, Dig that thing, bro! I have made a few interesting finds in 1895-1910 pits (Remember that huge cobalt coffin that Gene got?). I'm working on getting a killer permission. It will take a little work, but I have the plan in motion. It's a row of 1850s (maybe some older) house sites with at least ten pits! I'll let you know how I make out. 

 Man, I thought MY back hurt sometimes...I have a lot to look forward to over the next 20 years []. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow 10 pits! sounds wild.let me know what happens.
 I don't know if I told you I got that 3 story 1850 hotel,it took about two months,waiting for the boards answer. we are waiting until we get a few others done first before we do the hotel.I had a long enough brake, time to brake some dirt.[8D]


----------



## Haldy (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim:

 Happy 27th and you're still less than half my age!  (Wish I would have started the "bottle thing" when I was your age.  Then maybe I'd know half as much about bottles as you do!)  Wishing you good "birthday luck" with that row of new privy digs.  Hope to see you again later this year.

 Denny


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

Rick, Yeah man, sling some dirt, keep those old bones active [].

 Denny, Thanks for the birthday wishes. We missed you this past digging season! I know you have a lot of things going on and haven't had much free time. Hopefully, you can make it up sometime this year. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah tell me about it Jim,I just got back into liftin weights, just to be more efficient at diggin pits hahaha! yep the back is  a crackin.
 But I could still stomp some bones into the ground![] [8D] Rick


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 11, 2008)

happy late b-day!


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, Matt! ~Jim


----------

